# Hi-res on  a fresh install of 13.0-RELEASE



## balanga (Dec 2, 2021)

It's a while since I installed FreeBSD so I'm trying to back into the swing of things and update all my installations to 13.0.
What I can't remember is can I have a fresh installation of 13.0 come up in hi-res just using the files in the base build?

At one time I could just specify *kld_list="i915kms*" in /etc/rc.conf, but I suspect I need to install something first.

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 2, 2021)

`pkg install drm-kmod`


----------

